# Removing brake booster '69 Lemans



## cpeahl256 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

I am doing a disk Brake conversion and replacing the master cylinder and booster as well. I am having a hard time getting to the 4 bolts that connect the booster to the firewall. Space is too tight to get any leverage to break the nut. Inside the firewall it is just flat bolt heads so the only option is to take the nuts off inside the engine well. Also the bolts contecting the booster to the firewall mounting brackets are round flat heads as well so i cant get the booster off the brackets. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Liquid wrench / pb blaster , if no good then need to heat them , be careful as could ignite fire inside .


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

AeroKroil, PB Blaster both work well let it soak.
I also use the "blunt instrument" I made for my air chisel on rusted nuts and bolts to vibrate them and break the bond.
You can do this also with a hammer and blunt chisel.
Try to tighten them a taste then work them back and forth once broken loose.
I did a water pump on a Jeep once with a rusted frozen stud and it took a week of soaking, heat and tapping but it finally came loose.
Be patient and don't round off the nuts or it will go from bad to worse.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

on a '68-72 A bodys, and ESP '69-70 GP 's, I always grab a helper, remove windshield washer hoses, then carefully remove the hood ans set it aside where it does not get damaged.

Tool of choice for booster nuts is a long double ended box wrench, 9/16" 12 point, should get them loose. Very late in the 70's, this shouldered headed nut went to 15mm.


----------

